# 2008 Bow Challenge



## BlackArcher (Jul 25, 2008)

They are a few Shoots Left...3D, Field, Fita, etc....
This is the challenge. Place your Vote for
 Which Bow has the most wins in GA for 2008...
And is predicted to Win the Last Shoots

I think it is the Bow not the Shooter 

Cast Your Vote and lets have an educated debate about the Bow You Shoot and Why...


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jul 25, 2008)

what bow does ted shoot?
I  shoot a PSE 
why because I love it
I voted mathews because i get beat by someone that shoots a mathews an awful lot


----------



## badcompany (Jul 25, 2008)

I definately dont think the bow has much to do with it. A good shooter is going to excel with any of the top notch bows today. Thats why I have shot something different the last 3 years, just to prove that fact to everyone.


----------



## Big John (Jul 25, 2008)

It's the shooter with the bow that like most. Mine is PSE.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 28, 2008)

8 point Archery Shot 3D this weekend....
Which bow done em in...?


----------



## red1691 (Jul 28, 2008)

PSE , easy to tune, and more forgiving, Took 2 State Titles BHFS this year with my Mach Pro.  
For this weekend at the State 3-D at Fort Gordon, Agusta my new PSE Shark X  is ready to take a bit out of all those other makes once again!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 28, 2008)

Uh-oh, say it ain't so...

From the national magazine advertisements to the itty bitty GON forum, Mathews leads the way with more wins and votes than any other tournament bow combined. 

Catch us if you can...


----------



## hansel (Jul 28, 2008)

I see a ton of Hoyt's at these shoot's, even thou I shoot a Mathews, the Hoyt guys have a strong showing


----------



## Booner Killa (Jul 29, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Uh-oh, say it ain't so...
> 
> From the national magazine advertisements to the itty bitty GON forum, Mathews leads the way with more wins and votes than any other tournament bow combined.
> 
> Catch us if you can...



I couldn't have said it better my brotha from another motha!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 29, 2008)

hansel said:


> I see a ton of Hoyt's at these shoot's, even thou I shoot a Mathews, the Hoyt guys have a strong showing



Tell em get a Mathews....
They haven't caught us yet....
BowTech have no choice but to play "chase"


----------



## young gunna (Jul 29, 2008)

Refuse To Follow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 29, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Refuse To Follow!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you refuse to follow, then you better pull off in the emergency lane and call for a HERO unit.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 30, 2008)

Who is shooting this weekend....
Where shall MATHEWS proceed with the beatdown?...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 30, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Uh-oh, say it ain't so...
> 
> From the national magazine advertisements to the itty bitty GON forum, Mathews leads the way with more wins and votes than any other tournament bow combined.
> 
> Catch us if you can...



Looks like on the Hunting Venue..PSE has done STRAIGHT PASSED MACHEWS! Watch what happens on the Tournament scene..I think, I may have already explained this over the phone


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 30, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> Looks like on the Hunting Venue..PSE has done STRAIGHT PASSED MACHEWS! Watch what happens on the Tournament scene..I think, I may have already explained this over the phone



Negatory


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 31, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Negatory



I don't believe that Machews has passed the 330-f.p.s. mark as of late


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 31, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> I don't believe that Machews has passed the 330-f.p.s. mark as of late



DXT 322 fps with 7inch brace height and limbs not past parallel before drawing the bow


----------



## LINC (Jul 31, 2008)

Bowtech all the way!!! We may not have many wins but it is one of the newest companies it does take a while. It was named smoothest shooting bow of the year from inside archery. I ain't bashing any other bows because they are all great bows, its what you are comfortable with. BOWTECH REFUSE TO FOLLOW!!!:banana:


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 1, 2008)

DXT 322:- Speed Kills but acuracy is better....  The speed is there just in case you need it...

"Refuse to follow" You don't have a choice...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 1, 2008)

3darcher said:


> DXT 322 fps with 7inch brace height and limbs not past parallel before drawing the bow


Heck the I.B.O. is only 7-fps faster than my 8" brace-height and 38" ATA SharkX
I also bet that if they ever are going to go any faster they will bring out a past parrallel limb bow for 2009. The X-Force 7 w/7"bh shoots 340 fps
I agree on accuracy, but I doubt anyone would ever see any difference in accuracy between the XF-7 and the DXT. And they would benefit in 18-fps


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 1, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> Heck the I.B.O. is only 7-fps faster than my 8" brace-height and 38" ATA SharkX
> I also bet that if they ever are going to go any faster they will bring out a past parrallel limb bow for 2009. The X-Force 7 w/7"bh shoots 340 fps
> I agree on accuracy, but I doubt anyone would ever see any difference in accuracy between the XF-7 and the DXT. And they would benefit in 18-fps



Take the pre-torque out of those PSE limbs and set-up just the same specs as the DXT and see if you come with 322 fps out of the PSE...that would be a negatory


----------



## BlackArcher (Aug 1, 2008)

Throw out few more design Specs and we got a heated debate...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 4, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Take the pre-torque out of those PSE limbs and set-up just the same specs as the DXT and see if you come with 322 fps out of the PSE...that would be a negatory



So, what you are saying is take the technology out of the PSE Why? Put the Technology into the DXT


----------



## reylamb (Aug 4, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Take the pre-torque out of those PSE limbs and set-up just the same specs as the DXT and see if you come with 322 fps out of the PSE...that would be a negatory



Wouldn't PSE have to go backwards though???????


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 4, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Wouldn't PSE have to go backwards though???????



They would have to go backwards, yet call it innovative at the same time


----------



## reylamb (Aug 4, 2008)

3darcher said:


> They would have to go backwards, yet call it innovative at the same time



You mean like adding a couple of dampening doohickeys somewhere on a bow and calling that innovation???????Innovation ain't what it used to be..........


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 5, 2008)

reylamb said:


> You mean like adding a couple of dampening doohickeys somewhere on a bow and calling that innovation???????Innovation ain't what it used to be..........


----------



## solocam101 (Aug 5, 2008)

*mathews all the way!*

speed is good but if you cant shoot that just means your gonna miss faster.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 6, 2008)

solocam101 said:


> speed is good but if you cant shoot that just means your gonna miss faster.



Really? When Mathews comes out w/a faster, quieter, pre-torqued limb bow this coming winter..I wouldn't even consider it That is if it doesn't matter


----------



## jersey ga boy (Aug 6, 2008)

i like dem bowtecs but i can take an ol walmart bow and holla for a dolla !
as shown in the past  [COME IN]


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 6, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> i like dem bowtecs but i can take an ol walmart bow and holla for a dolla !
> as shown in the past  [COME IN]



Holla for a Dolla.....I like it


----------



## solocam101 (Aug 6, 2008)

*mathews all the way!*

your rite its not the bow its the person behind the bow. kina like trucks every1 has a certain flavor they prefer.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 7, 2008)

jersey ga boy said:


> i like dem bowtecs but i can take an ol walmart bow and holla for a dolla !
> as shown in the past  [COME IN]



We "ALL" done seen that Bro'!! Shoot'em-Up @ the Classic there Wal-Mart!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 7, 2008)

solocam101 said:


> your rite its not the bow its the person behind the bow. kina like trucks every1 has a certain flavor they prefer.



I agree 100% it is the nut behind the riser! But let us not forget: It hasn't been to terribly long ago that the 1-cam came out..I shot the 1st 3-D bows that Mathews built(3-d Vapor/a.k.a. VX Pro) I was ridiculed much like PSE's bows have been in the earlier stages w/the X-Technology..When there is something to it, then, there is something to it...Mathews makes great bows. Bowtec makes great bows. Hoyt makes great bows. It is all in what you desire as a consumer.
If I can have Speed & Accuracy & Quiet w/out vibration..I don't look any further. I evolve w/technology!


----------



## solocam101 (Aug 7, 2008)

*mathews all the way!*

you cant shoot but 280fps rite. i think they all have exceded that even walmart


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> Really? When Mathews comes out w/a faster, quieter, pre-torqued limb bow this coming winter..I wouldn't even consider it That is if it doesn't matter



when you get a matthews you need a box of spacers to keep the idler wheel from shifting a bear from walmart dont even do that


----------



## solocam101 (Aug 8, 2008)

*mathews all the way!*

mathews speaks for itself look at the votes.....


----------

